# Weird story...



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi All. I was posting on this forum a week or 2 ago as I'd just had a BFN on my nFET. But now I have a bit of a weird story to tell though and would love to know if anyone can explain what has happened...

So I had a 3.5 day heavy bleed around about the time my period was due, during this time my BFP faded and faded. By the time it came to my OTD the line didn’t come up in the 3 min time slot (therefore not valid) and it was the faintest of faint grey line when it did come up (after about 5 mins) and all my early pregnancy symptoms had disappeared. So I called the clinic and told them and they sympathised and booked me an appointment with the consultatnt to discuss next steps for future rounds of IVF. So, we went on holiday to Centre Parcs (I wasn’t taking any drugs so didn’t have anything to stop) and had a really great week of eating, drinking, saunas and water slides. When we got back it was almost time to start testing for ovulation. I was quite surprised that I the ovulation tester came back as positive on day 10 (which is early even for me) but I had heard that this could be a sign of pregnancy hormones still in the system, so I did a preg test… and it came up instantly as a really dark BFP! I was amazed! And confused. And shocked because I’d spent the previous week doing everything you shouldn’t do if you’re pregnant (including bleaching my hair, taking antihistemines and paracetamol, drinking lots of wine and cider, going head first down long water slides and sitting in steam rooms). 2 days later (supposedly day 13 of my new cycle) it was still coming up as a BFP so I called the clinic and they have called me in for a scan on Monday morning.  I’m so confused about what has happened. But cautiously excited.  Although I have zero symptoms (unlike 10 days ago and in previous pregnancies) and really dont feel at all pregnant but the strength of the BFP is undeniable. Thoughts? Does anyone know how this could have happened??


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

... by way of a quick update. I'm still getting positive pregnancy tests so had a scan today (should be 6.5 weeks) and they can see a pregnancy sac, a yolk but no embryo/heartbeat. Losing hope


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

just by way of offering a little hope...6.5 weeks is still really early to see a heartbeat, I never saw a heartbeat with Matilda until seven weeks, like you I saw the sac, the yolk and the foetal pole, one nurse told me that was exactly what they wanted to see at that stage, another told me to possibly expect a miscarriage. I had a scan at EPAU at (I think, going back a bit) 6 weeks and 6 days and no heart beat, and then the NEXT DAY I had another scan at the IVF clinic at seven weeks and lo, there was the heart beat. Do not give up hope just yet. xxx


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you Wendy, that's really good to hear. although there was no fetal pole either for me so not sure if it's quite as hopeful as your situation. xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Only your next scan will tell, and there is nothing you can do about it either way. I know that probably doesn't sound helpful. Try and distract yourself, watch films, read books, try not to google and search for answers because it will just be more stressful. xxx


Sorry I can't be more help xx


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha! That's exactly what Ive been doing today... finding examples of situations like mine where it worked out OK. totally pointless activity! Thanks for reminding me


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd be the same, and have been. x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, just seen this post and hope it goes well on the 1st. I was in a similar situation a year ago... Strong bfp 9days after otd. Unfortunately there was nothing to see on scan. Praying you get a better outcome. Xxx


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Jessica.  Have started a bit of brown spotting today. I know that can be a sign of both a miscarriage (that's how my previous 3 have started), or a just something quite normal. But combining the blood with a dodgy scan, no symptoms (other than premenstrual ones) and a history of early stage miscarriages I think this might be the end of the line for me. x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks all for your advice and experiences. Just to let you know that the scan showed I am miscarrying the pregnancy. The sonographer suggests that as I have had 3 other failed pregnancies it could be due to chromosomal abnormalities or an issue with the gender. Sadly it looks as though chromosomal tests are 2200 pounds at my clinic. Out of our means.


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry sorry to hear your sad sad news.


----------



## Dreamer14 (Feb 5, 2014)

So sorry to hear your sad news abijay   

I had been following your post and really hoped it was going to be one if those random & rare good news stories.

Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I wish that I could say something to take your pain away xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry xx 

If and when you are ready, why not pop over to the loss boards, there are lots of ladies in the same position who can advise and support you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319382.160

investigations - after three losses they are free on the NHS, get yourself referred to a recurrent miscarriage clinic through your GP xxx


----------

